# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Giftige hulpstoffen in vaccinaties, waarom niet bij iedereen ?

## afra1213

Ik heb eerder aangegeven dat er in veel vaccinaties hulpstoffen zitten die niet echt in ons lichaam thuishoren zoals bijvoorbeeld aluminium, kwik of borax enz.
Dit zijn o.a. neurotoxische stoffen dit onze lever, nieren en vruchtbaarheid aantasten.

Waarom zouden de regeringsleiders in o.a. duitsland Vaccinaties ontvangen zonder deze toevoegingen ?

zie bijlage

http://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/med...cin-ontvangen/

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...655764,00.html

----------


## Flogiston

*Gif in vaccinaties? Echt waar?*

De titel van deze draad stelt dat er giffen in vaccinaties zouden zitten. Maar klopt die bewering eigenlijk wel?

Laten we eens kijken wat de FDA ervan zegt - dat is de extreem strenge Amerikaanse waakhond die alle voedingsmiddelen en medicijnen keurt. Daarna kijken we of je eigenlijk wel zo simplistisch kunt zeggen dat een stof altijd giftig is.



*Wat zegt de FDA?*

De FDA is de schrik van elke farmaceut. De FDA is namelijk enorm streng - en terecht!

Over het aluminium in vaccins zegt de FDA bijvoorbeeld (vertaling van mij):
Vaccins met hulpstoffen die een aluminiumverbinding bevatten, hebben een bewezen veiligheidsprofiel van meer dan zestig jaar.Slechts in een enkel geval trad er een lokale reactie op.Opmerking: via ons voedsel en ons drinkwater krijgen we veel meer aluminium binnen dan via vaccins.
Dit is duidelijke taal: het aluminium dat in vaccins zit, is totaal ongevaarlijk. Hetzelfde geldt voor de andere hulpstoffen.



*Is 'giftig' altijd 'giftig'?*

Toch _kan_ aluminium wel degelijk giftig zijn. Hoe is het dan mogelijk dat het aluminium in vaccins ongevaarlijk is? Is dat niet verdacht?

Nee, dat is niet verdacht. Het antwoord is dat de werking van een stof afhankelijk is van de _vorm_ waarin die stof voorkomt. Aluminium is in de ene vorm giftig, in de andere vorm onschadelijk, en in weer een andere vorm zelfs nuttig.

Dit gaat zo ver dat wij zonder aluminium al snel een akelige dood zouden sterven.



*Een voorbeeld*

Als voorbeeld neem ik lucht. Gewone, zuivere lucht. Daarin zit zuurstof, kooldioxide, stikstof en waterdamp.

_Exact_ diezelfde stoffen kennen ook een andere vorm: cyanidegas, ook wel bekend als blauwzuurgas. Het is het gas dat hoort bij de cyaankali uit rattengif.

Gezonde, zuivere lucht ... of dodelijk cyanidegas ... nogal een verschil! Zo zie je dat de _vorm_ waarin een stof voorkomt, gigantische invloed heeft op de effecten van die stof.

Zo ook met aluminium, borium en kwik. In de ene vorm gevaarlijk, in een andere vorm onschadelijk, in een derde vorm een prima voedingssupplement.



*Waarom dan toch andere vaccinvormen?*

Zoals bij elke stof, zijn er ook bij vaccins mensen die allergisch reageren. Daarom maakt de fabrikant varianten van zijn vaccins met andere hulpstoffen. Door het gebruik van andere hulpstoffen zijn die vaccins minder werkzaam, maar als iemand enorm allergisch is, kun je beter vaccineren met een minder werkzaam vaccin dan helemaal niet vaccineren.

Voor normale mensen is het vaccin mét de hulpstoffen natuurlijk beter. De hulpstoffen zijn onschadelijk, en het voordeel is dat je toekunt met minder ziekteverwekkers.

Helaas worden de ongenuanceerde angstverhalen fanatiek verspreid. Daardoor worden mensen bang gemaakt voor heel normale vaccins. Sommigen laten hun kinderen daardoor niet meer vaccineren. Dit gedrag heeft al tot vele ziektegevallen geleid, die in een aantal gevallen zijn geëindigd in de dood van onschuldige kinderen, of in levenslange zware handicaps.

Laten we daarom hopen dat de vrije uitwisseling van informatie zorgt voor enig tegenwicht aan de ongefundeerde angstverhalen, zodat we onze kinderen een gezonde toekomst kunnen bieden.

----------


## Raimun

@Flogiston ...
Naar mijn bescheiden mening , bevat blauwzuurgas ( cyanidegas ) geen zuurstofatomen ?
Onder een of andere vorm , werd dit spul door de Nazi's gebruikt in hun vernietigingskampen ?

----------


## afra1213

FLogiston,

Ik heb mij er inmiddels bij neergelegd dat vaccinaties voorzien worden van hulpstoffen die niet in ons lichaam thuis horen.

Dat was niet mijn vraag. Ik vroeg mij af waarom regeringsleiders vaccinaties krijgen zonder 
toevoeging van deze in hulpstoffen ?

----------


## gossie

> Ik vroeg mij af waarom regeringsleiders vaccinaties krijgen zonder 
> toevoeging van deze in hulpstoffen ?


Dat is vast en zeker in het Buitenland!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Toch niet in Nederland............

----------


## Flogiston

@Raimun, het is inderdaad niet helemaal hetzelfde. Voor mijn blauwzuurvoorbeeld had ik H, C en N nodig, en stoffen waarvan iedereen weet dat ze volkomen natuurlijk _en_ volkomen onschuldig zijn, en waarin die H, C en N voorkomen.

Zo kwam ik op lucht.

De zuurstof in de lucht is inderdaad niet nodig. Maar ja, omdat expliciet te noemen ging me wat ver, mijn tekst was al zo lang aan het worden. En om een mengsel van blauwzuurgas en zuurstof te introduceren zou alleen maar afleiden van waar het om ging.

Ik had ook andere stoffen kunnen bedenken waar H, C en N in voorkomen, die iedereen kent, en die onschuldig zijn. Bijvoorbeeld eiwit. Maar dan heb je hetzelfde probleem: je houdt ook dan O over, en waarschijnlijk ook S, misschien zelfs P, en wie weet wat nog meer.

Tot zover mijn verantwoording.  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

@afra1213, dat die hulpstoffen "niet in ons lichaam thuishoren" is een vrij tendentieuze opmerking. Het zijn _nuttige_ stoffen die totaal onschadelijk zijn en die ons helpen doordat we, dankzij die stoffen, minder van de eigenlijke ziekteverwekker nodig hebben.

Je zegt toch ook niet dat rijst en sinaasappels "niet in ons lichaam thuishoren" omdat die nu eenmaal niet in Nederland groeien?

Waarom politici die variant kunnen krijgen die eigenlijk is bedoeld voor overgevoelige mensen? Wellicht omdat zij meer macht hebben en aan bepaalde touwtjes kunnen trekken. En omdat ze zijn beïnvloed door al die onterechte angstzaaierij die - helaas - op vage forums floreert en die mensen wantrouwend maakt.

Enneh - klopt dat hele verhaal eigenlijk wel? Alles is gebaseerd op een stukje in een sensatieblad dat zegt "informatie te hebben". Niet echt een betrouwbare bron...

----------


## Raimun

> @Raimun, het is inderdaad niet helemaal hetzelfde. Voor mijn blauwzuurvoorbeeld had ik H, C en N nodig, en stoffen waarvan iedereen weet dat ze volkomen natuurlijk _en_ volkomen onschuldig zijn, en waarin die H, C en N voorkomen.
> 
> Zo kwam ik op lucht.
> 
> De zuurstof in de lucht is inderdaad niet nodig. Maar ja, omdat expliciet te noemen ging me wat ver, mijn tekst was al zo lang aan het worden. En om een mengsel van blauwzuurgas en zuurstof te introduceren zou alleen maar afleiden van waar het om ging.
> 
> Ik had ook andere stoffen kunnen bedenken waar H, C en N in voorkomen, die iedereen kent, en die onschuldig zijn. Bijvoorbeeld eiwit. Maar dan heb je hetzelfde probleem: je houdt ook dan O over, en waarschijnlijk ook S, misschien zelfs P, en wie weet wat nog meer.
> 
> Tot zover mijn verantwoording.


Les excuses sont faites pour s'en servir  :Wink:

----------


## Dokterskind

Voor mensen zoals mij, die geen verstand hebben van chemie en haar verbindingen en alles wat erbij komt kijken, zullen wij gewoon erop moeten vertrouwen dat men geen massale vergiftiging probeert te starten.
Uiteraard moet ik toegeven dat het vreemd is dat de "hoge pieffen" van onze maatschappij weer iets speciaals krijgen, en niet datgene waar de rest van de mensen mee wordt "geholpen".
Hoe dan ook mag je uiteindelijk zelf kiezen of je wel een spuit MET additieven die voor iedereen beschikbaar zijn neemt , of helemaal geen ... op eigen verantwoording en risico en gevolgen van je eigen besluit.

----------


## Flogiston

@Dokterskind, je _mag_ inderdaad weigeren. Maar dat roept wel een aantal ethische problemen op.



Bijvoorbeeld: mag je als ouder weigeren dat je kind een vaccinatie krijgt? Mag dat nog steeds als bekend is dat zo'n kind dan een significant risico loopt te sterven aan een ziekte die zonder problemen had kunnen worden voorkomen? Of als je met die beslissing je kind blootstelt aan het risico levenslang zwaar geestelijk gehandicapt te raken?

Deze voorbeelden zijn niet enkel theoretisch, ze zijn heel reëel. De vraag is: mogen ouders hun kinderen willens en wetens blootstellen aan zulke gevaren?

Als we vinden dat dat mag - mogen die ouders hun kinderen dan ook blootstellen aan andere, vergelijkbare risico's? Bijvoorbeeld de kinderen meenemen op skivakantie, en geen helm voor hun kinderen kopen, ook al wordt dat ten zeerste aangeraden - mag dat dan ook?



Ander voorbeeld: vaccinatie werkt alleen als minimaal een bepaald percentage van de bevolking is gevaccineerd. Hoeveel dat is, hangt af van de ziekte.

Laten we voor het gemak eens zeggen dat dit voor polio 95% is. Dus: als minimaal 95% van de bevolking is gevaccineerd tegen polio, zal niemand polio krijgen. Ook de 5% niet-gevaccineerden zijn beschermd, zolang ze maar niet naar een gebied gaan waar polio nog voorkomt.

Laten we ook eens zeggen dat 2% van de poliovaccinaties niet aanslaat. De vaccins worden namelijk expres zo licht gemaakt dat ze, ondanks het gebruik van hulpstoffen, niet bij iedereen aanslaan.

Zolang 97% van de bevolking zich laat inenten, is dat geen probleem. 97% laat zich inenten, bij 2% slaat het niet aan, maar dan is nog altijd 95% van de bevolking ingeënt en is het aangeslagen. Het minimum van 95% beschermde mensen is dus behaald.

Stel nu dat 1% van de mensen bang wordt van alle angstverhalen, en zich niet meer laat inenten. Je zou zeggen: dat is hun goed recht.

Maar: wat betekent dit?

Dit betekent dat nog maar 96% van de mensen zich laat inenten. Bij 2% slaat de vaccinatie niet aan, dus nu is nog maar 94% van de mensen effectief beschermd.

Gevolg: er zal een polio-uitbraak komen. Onherroepelijk. Dat kan een paar weken of zelfs meerdere jaren duren, maar die polio-uitbraak komt er.

Dat de mensen die ervoor hebben _gekozen_ nu polio krijgen, is acceptabel - daar hebben ze immers zelf voor gekozen.

Maar de 2% van de bevolking die zich _wel_ heeft laten vaccineren omdat ze _geen_ polio willen krijgen, maar bij wie de vaccinatie niet is aangeslagen, zal nu ook polio krijgen - ondanks hun vaccinatie, en tegen hun uitdrukkelijke wil in.

De ethische vraag wordt dus: heeft die 1% die de vaccinatie weigerde, het recht om die 2% bloot te stellen aan zulke ongewenste risico's?

Nog een stapje verder: doordat er nu regelmatig polio-uitbraken komen, heeft het poliovirus een kans te overleven. Vroeger was de wereld voor het poliovirus onleefbaar. Nu zijn er een paar "eilandjes" (de niet-gevaccineerden en de arme wel-gevaccineerden bij wie de vaccinatie niet is aangeslagen) waar het virus kan overleven.

Zo kan het virus zich staande houden. En krijgt het de kans zich heel geleidelijk te ontwikkelen. Via de normale evolutie zal het virus steeds sterker worden, tot het uiteindelijk in staat zal zijn ook gevaccineerde mensen te infecteren.

Ethische vraag: heeft die 1% het recht, de andere 96% bloot te stellen aan dit riciso?



Je ziet: een hoop vragen. Antwoorden heb ik niet zo direct. Maar het is in ieder geval goed hier eens over na te denken. Al was het maar omdat dit aspect meestal over het hoofd wordt gezien, terwijl het volgens mij uitermate belangrijk is.

----------


## afra1213

Ik begrijp je punt.

Ik ben niet tegen vaccinatie alleen ze moeten de hulpstoffen zoals aluminium, kwik, borax enz. er niet in doen. Mijn mening blijft dat dit op termijn onze gezondheid zal aantasten.

----------


## Flogiston

Probleem hierbij is: het is puur jouw mening. Zonder enige reden.

Die mening mag je hebben.



Zo zijn er ook mensen die vinden dat je haringen niet mag kaken, maar dat je ze ongeschonden aan land moet brengen om ze dan te consumeren. Dat daarbij bederf optreedt en de consument dus het risico loopt ernstig ziek te worden, nemen die mensen voor lief. Dit terwijl het haringkaken niet schadelijk is voor de gezondheid.

Er zijn dus veel argumenten vóór het haringkaken, en geen argumenten tegen het haringkaken. Toch zijn er mensen die, uit een ongefundeerd geloof, tegen haringkaken zijn.



Hetzelfde geldt voor vaccinaties. Er zijn mensen die vinden dat die hulpstoffen er niet in moeten. Dat daardoor het vaccin minder effectief wordt, zodat je er meer van moet gebruiken om toch beschermd te zijn, en je daardoor juist hogere risico's loopt, nemen die mensen voor lief. Dit terwijl de hulpstoffen niet schadelijk zijn voor de gezondheid.

Er zijn dus veel argumenten vóór het gebruik van hulpstoffen, en geen argumenten tegen het gebruik van hulpstoffen. Toch zijn er mensen die, uit een ongefundeerd geloof, tegen hulpstoffen zijn.



PS. afra1213, vind je dat aluminium ook uit de rest van ons voedsel moet worden verwijderd?

----------


## afra1213

Beste Flogiston,

Uiteraard is en kleine hoeveelheid metalen goed voor een mens met name bijvoorbeeld ijzer, magnesium enz.
Daar verschillen wij echt niet in van mening.

Echter:
Te veel aluminium kan de zenuwen en vruchtbaarheid aantasten. Er is ook mogelijk een verband tussen aluminium en de ziekte van Alzheimer.

Mijn mening is dat de mineralen, metalen enz. in ons natuurlijk voedsel goed voor ons zijn maar zoals vaak brengt de big farma middelen op de markt, waar ik de laatste 6 jaar achter gekomen ben, die niet meer gezond zijn. Sterker nog in mijn omgeving heb ik gezien dat er mensen ziek werden.
Door te stoppen met deze medicijnen en bepaalde E-nummers zijn deze genezen.
Ik begrijp wel dat ik dit niet wetenschappelijk kan aantonen maar dat hoef voor mij ook niet. Ik ben immers geen wetenschapper.

Wel weet is dat de big farma al lang weet wat goed en slecht voor ons lichaam is !

Laten wij eerlijk zijn als er middelen zoals kleurnummers toegelaten worden waar in 1976 al uit wetenschappelijk aangetoond was dat dit dat dit kanker veroorzaakt kan je toch niet zeggen dat zij
het goed met ons voor hebben. Maar door het vele geld wat als drijfveer achter deze big farma zit is dit niet meer zuiver en worden onderzoekresultaten gemanipuleerd.

Ik weet dat ik jouw en misschien veel andere mensen op de tenen trap, maar dit is niet zo bedoeld.

Ik verdien niets met al mijn reacties op dit forum en mijn intentie net als jouw intentie oprecht en bedoeld om mensen te helpen. Ik zie dat wij alle door de Big farma in bepaalde richtingen gedrukt
worden en door advertenties gemanipuleerd worden.
Ook ik zou graag voor vaccinatie zijn maar er is op dit moment geen haar op mijn hoofd
die er aan denkt mij meer te laten vaccineren.

De big farma is volgens mij gebaat als wij middelen innemen waar wij later ziektes door gaan ontwikkelen. Zij hebben dan weer een medicijn die de oorzaak zal bestrijden.

Ik voel diep in mijn hart dat dit niet zuiver is.

Nog even een paar voorbeelden van stoffen die zij ons inspuiten.
Ik kan niet accepteren dat dit goed voor ons is.

Lees alstublieft de uitleg eens goed door van wikipedia zegt over deze stoffen.

Regelmatig toe te passen hulpstoffen:
Conserveermiddelen: Thimerosal, benzethoniumchloride, 2-fenoxyethanol, fenol of hydroxybenzeen

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benzethoniumchloride
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/2-fenoxyethanol
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenol

Hulpmiddelen: Aluminiumzouten

Additieven: Ammoniumsulfaat, glycerine, natriumboraat (of borax, het natrium-zout van boorzuur),

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ammoniumsulfaat
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerine
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natriumtetraboraat

polysorbaat 80, hydrochlorisch zuur (of zoutzuur, beter bekend als E507), natriumhydroxide, kaliumchloride

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natriumhydroxide
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaliumchloride

Inactiverende chemicaliën: Formaline (formaldehyde), glutaraldehyde, polyoxyethyleen (E431)

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formaldehyde

Om even het boevenstaande af te sluiten is dit volgens mij het antwoord waarom dat regeringsleiders in o.a. Duitsland Vaccinaties ontvangen zonder deze toevoegingen ?

Ik denk dat zij meer weten als ons en er duidelijk voor kiezen om hun lichaam niet
te verontreinigen met giftige stoffen door vaccinatie. 

zie bijlage

http://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/med...cin-ontvangen/

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...655764,00.html

----------


## Dokterskind

@Flogiston,

Ik snap wat je bedoelt, en het is ook niet zo dat ik zeg dat je vanwege die reden geen inentingen moet nemen. Maar met de voorbeelden die jij noemt als Poliouitbraak vind ik het wel weer een beetje ver gaan. Maargoed, ik snap de theorie erachter en wat je duidelijk wilt maken.

En voor Afra, met jou ben ik het ook eens over het feit dat de farma het niet goed met ons voor heeft. Het zal hun allemaal niet schelen wat wij binnenkrijgen, zolang zij maar meer winst maken. Zo zie ik het in elk geval.

----------


## afra1213

Dokterskind,

Hierbij een kleine toevoeging om mijn argumenten kracht bij te zetten:
Farmaceutische bedrijven investeren enorme sommen geld in extraatjes voor doctoren in de 
hoop meer nieuwe medicijnen te verkopen. 

Meer dan 160.000 Amerikaanse doctoren hebben dit jaar al gerelateerde betalingen ontvangen. Het gaat onder meer om gratis producten, advertenties, amusement, giften en de financiering 
van opleidingen.

Patiënten zijn bezorgd dat doctoren hierdoor alleen nog maar populaire winstgevende 
medicijnen voorschrijven. Grote farmaceuten als Pfizer, Eli Lilly en AstraZeneca 
(Goldman Sachs) staan bovenaan de lijst van bedrijven die veel meer investeren 
in ‘marketing’ dan onderzoek. 

Er wordt geschat dat het afgelopen jaar in de Verenigde Staten zo’n $57.000 miljard is uitgegeven aan marketing.

De giganten beweren zelf dat ze slechts proberen open te zijn over de manier waarop ze 
zaken doen, maar de onthullingen komen op een moment dat steeds meer onderzoek 
wordt gedaan naar de farmaceuten en dat verschillende van deze bedrijven voor de 
rechter werden gedaagd.

Sommige van de onderzochte databases zijn zelfs opgezet naar aanleiding van 
strafrechtelijke onderzoeken naar illegale vormen van marketing om medicijnen te 
verkopen aan doktoren. Veel bedrijven geven de data niet vrij, maar wel is aangetoond 
dat Lilly en Pfizer in 2011 tenminste $90 miljoen hebben uitbetaald aan doktoren.

De Amerikaanse regering bereidt zich voor richtlijnen op te stellen die het openbaar 
maken van dit soort informatie verplicht maakt. Tegen 2013 moet het makkelijker zijn 
voor het publiek om de betalingen aan doktoren terug te leiden naar de verschillende 
bedrijven.

Momenteel laat de transparantie van websites die beweren openheid te geven over 
betalingen aan doktoren veel te wensen over. Zo is PharmaShine bijvoorbeeld gefinancierd 
door een oud-advocaat van de grote farmaceut Merck.

https://www.pharmashine.com/

Critici klagen over de extreme belangenverstrengeling. Zij zijn van mening dat doktoren 
de gezondheidszorg door het smeergeld negatief beïnvloeden. Zo’n 380 doktoren ontvingen 
in de afgelopen twee jaar meer dan $100.000 van medicijnproducenten.

Eén dokter zei dat hij geen financiering meer zou ontvangen wanneer hij een bepaalde presentatie niet woord voor woord zou oplezen. Week hij af van de aangeleverde tekst, 
dan zouden er veranderingen worden aangebracht in zijn contract.

Bovendien verzuimen vele gerenommeerde artsen van academische medische centra te 
melden dat ze miljoenen dollars hebben ontvangen van farmaceutische bedrijven. 
Openbaar aanklagers zeggen dat de betalingen leiden tot grootschalige illegale en 
overmatige voorschrijving van medicijnen. 

Hoelang wil men de buitensporige vergoedingen nog in stand houden en ons op het 
verkeerde been blijven zetten ?

----------


## Flogiston

Wat je nu zegt is heel positief!

Alles wat je schrijft is namelijk intussen algemeen bekend. Dat feit alleen al betekent dat er iets aan wordt gedaan - en dat betekent dan weer, dat zulke praktijken inmiddels grotendeels tot het verleden behoren.

Ga maar na: al die snoepreisjes, al die relatiegeschenken die artsen vroeger kregen: dat is al vele jaren verboden.

De grote problemen zijn nu dus opgelost. Wat overblijft zijn de kleine probleempjes en de nieuwe mazen in de wet die de farmaceuten intussen hebben ontdekt. Maar dat is allemaal "klein grut", en omdat de aandacht van de publieke opinie en de politiek er nu zo op is gericht, zal ook dat snel worden aangepakt.

Kortom, heel fijn nieuws dus!

Wel is het zo dat er altijd iets te doen zal blijven. Dat is niets speciaals, dat geldt voor elke menselijke activiteit. Net als corruptie bij de politie, onrecht bij woningverhuurders, misstanden in kattenasiels, enzovoort. Gewoon een kwestie van continue aandacht.

Kijken we naar de medicijnfabrikanten, dan is ook daar nog wel iets te doen. Voor de farmaceuten zijn dat de bovenstaande kleine puntjes. Voor de producenten van kruidenmiddeltjes is er nog wel iets meer te doen, maar ook op dat gebied zijn er de eerste stappen inmiddels gezet.

Bij die kruidenmiddeltjes speelt het commerciële aspect op dit moment zwaarder dan bij de farmaceuten. De kruidenproducenten betalen drogisterijen en zelfs apothekers grote sommen geld als ze hun producten prominent uitstallen. Voor elk verkocht potje kruiden krijgt de drogist of de apotheker een aardig bedrag in handen.

Dit is commerciële beïnvloeding van de bovenste plank. Farmaceuten mochten het vijftien jaar geleden ook nog, maar dat is intussen verboden. Nu moeten we die kwaliteitsverbetering nog doorvoeren op _alle_ middelen, dus ook op de kruidenmiddelen.

Hopelijk zal dat binnenkort gebeuren. Net als het (nog) verder indammen van de invloed die de farmaceuten op de artsen hebben.

Gezien de aandacht die dit probleem nu heeft, heb ik goede hoop dat we de komende jaren vooruitgang zullen boeken in de bescherming van de consument.

----------


## afra1213

We zijn het weer helemaal eens !

----------


## Flogiston

Mooi zo!

Goed, de malversaties van de farmaceuten en de kruidenmiddelproducenten waren eigenlijk slechts een zijspoor. We kunnen nu weer terug naar het eigenlijke onderwerp: zijn de hulpstoffen nu wel of niet gevaarlijk?

Een paar reacties terug schreef je dat aluminium zoals dat van nature in ons voedsel voorkomt, ongevaarlijk is. Dat komt overeen met mijn opmerking dat aluminium zelfs gezond is, omdat het een noodzakelijk co-enzym is zonder welk onze cellen niet zouden kunnen functioneren.

Datzelfde aluminium kan ook giftig zijn. Zoals bij vrijwel alle stoffen, hangt de giftigheid of gezondheid af van de vorm waarin die stof voorkomt. Ik heb dat geïllustreerd met mijn voorbeeld van gezonde, zuivere lucht; dezelfde bestanddelen die in lucht voorkomen, kennen we in een andere vorm als het extreen giftige blauwzuurgas.

Giftig of gezond? Dat hangt dus niet alleen van de stoffen af, maar minstens net zoveel van de _vorm_ waarin die stoffen voorkomen.

Dan de vraag waarmee het is begonnen: is het aluminium dat in de hulpstoffen van vaccinaties voorkomt, nu giftig, neutraal, of gezond?

In de afgelopen 60 jaar zijn nog nooit nadelige effecten gezien. Gedurende die 60 jaar zijn de testen en de meetmethoden steeds verfijnder geworden. Ook de laatste jaren, gebruikmakend van de allermodernste technieken, zien we geen enkel nadeel.

Voordelen zijn er wel. Stel dat je moet kiezen: een hooggedoseerd vaccin zonder hulpstoffen, of een laaggedoseerd vaccin zonder hulpstoffen. Dan blijkt dat de hoge dosis zonder hulpstoffen veel meer klachten, en zelfs risico's, geeft dan de lage dosis met hulpstoffen.

Dat is precies de reden waarom de producenten standaard de lage dosis met hulpstoffen aanbieden. De risicovollere hoge dosis zonder hulpstoffen wordt alleen aangeboden aan mensen die allergisch zijn voor bepaalde componenten.

Dit doen de producenten ondanks de moeilijkheden bij het productieproces. Je moet namelijk veel preciezer te werk gaan om een laaggedoseerd vaccin te produceren, dan om een hooggedoseerd vaccin te produceren. Ga maar na: het is voor een kok moeilijker om precies de juiste hoeveelheid specerijen toe te voegen, dan om gewoon de hele peperbus leeg te gooien in zijn pannen.

Waarom doen de producenten zoveel moeite? Dat is omdat hun product er beter en veiliger van wordt. En natuurlijk omdat de controle-instanties, zoals de strenge FDA en onze eigen nVWA, hier streng toezicht op houden.

----------


## afra1213

_Giftig of gezond? Dat hangt dus niet alleen van de stoffen af, maar minstens net zoveel van de vorm waarin die stoffen voorkomen._

Dit juist mijn bezwaar.

Ik zou je graag willen geloven, maar mijn verstand zegt dat ik niet kan begrijpen dat op lange termijn deze hulpstoffen geen schade of ziekten gaan veroorzaken.
Veel is nog niet eens onderzocht. 

Toen mijn dochter de HPV vaccinatie moest ondergaan stelde zij een vraag aan de overheid.
Deze vraag was 
"ik ben nu 16 jaar en is er onderzoek gedaan naar de vruchtbaarheid op termijn na deze vaccinatie ? " 

Het antwoord was dat er geen onderzoek naar gedaan was !

Wat denkje dat mijn dochter toen besloten heeft.

WEL OF GEEN VACCINATIE ?

----------


## Flogiston

Je noemt twee dingen. Ik zal op beide ingaan.



Het eerste dat je noemt is dat je niet zomaar gelooft dat het uitmaakt in welke vorm een stof voorkomt. Dat is een houding die je niet kunt volhouden.

Een voorbeeld.
Wil jij natrium in je voedsel hebben? Een stof die extreem bijtend is, en die bij contact met water natronloog vormt?Wil jij chloor in je voedsel hebben? Hoe gevaarlijk die stof is bij inname, hoef ik je niet uit te leggen.
Toch bestaat keukenzout uit natrium en chloor, en uit niets anders. Keukenzout is 50% natrium en 50% chloor.

Ik denk dat dit voorbeeld duidelijk laat zien dat de vorm waarin een stof voorkomt, wel degelijk van invloed is op het effect dat die stof heeft op onze gezondheid.

Hetzelfde geldt voor mijn andere voorbeeld, van zuivere lucht en giftig blauwzuurgas (cyanidegas). Exact dezelfde ingrediënten - alleen de vorm is anders. En zie wat een wereld van verschil die vorm maakt!



Het tweede dat je noemt is het onderzoek. Je wilt kennelijk dat alles, alles, alles vooraf wordt onderzocht.

Dat kan natuurlijk. Met als effect dat we alleen nog maar aan het onderzoeken zijn. Ook in gevallen waarbij er geen enkele reden is om een nadelig effect te verwachten.

Ook hier zomaar een voorbeeld.

In Nederland komen geen kiwi's voor. Toen de kiwi hier werd geïntroduceerd, is er toen onderzoek gedaan naar het effect van kiwi's op de vruchtbaarheid van de Nederlander? Nee. Als jouw dochter consequent is, zal ze dus geen kiwi's eten.



*Liever bang voor een puur theoretisch gevaar, of liever risico lopen kanker te krijgen?*

----------


## afra1213

Ik snap wel wat je bedoelt te zeggen, ik hoop dat je gelijk heb dat het niet schadelijk is.

Om me het laatste te beginnen. Wij zijn niet bang om kanker te krijgen.
Wij volgen ons gevoel als de echte keuze gemaakt moet worden en ik wil je nog een
ding meegeven "angst is een slechte raadgever"

Ik zeg wel eens er zijn ergere dingen dan dood gaan !

Misschien heb je wel gelijk met de concentraties maar wij laten ons niet door angst sturen.
Als wij voor de keuze staat voor een vaccinatie zullen wij het op dat moment gaan besluiten.

En dat is nog een aspect "angst" wat om de hoek komt kijken.

Mensen gaan naar de kerk vaak is dit gebaseerd op angst, anders kom ik misschien niet in de hemel. Het ware geloof kan niet gebaseerd zijn op angst.

Mensen nemen het griep vaccinatie gebaseerd op angst, Alleen als iets nodig is moet mijn inziens vaccinatie uit de schappen gehaald worden. 
Zoals nu de vaccinaties voorzien zijn van hulpstoffen valt het niet mee om te kiezen om ons te laten vaccineren.

Ik denk dat wij beide onze voor- en tegen argumenten meer dan duidelijk hebben gemaakt.
Ik laat het nu maar even rusten en wij spreken elkaar wel weer bij een nieuw onderwerp.

----------


## christel1

Jullie zijn hier aan het bekvechten over wel of niet vaccinaties terwijl er vandaag 22 onschuldige kinderen verongelukt zijn en 6 begeleiders waaronder ook een aantal NLse kinderen??? Volgen jullie het nieuws niet of is dit niet belangrijk genoeg ? 
Een klein beetje respect had hier wel op zijn plaatst geweest dus....

----------


## afra1213

Beste Flogiston,

Ik weet niet wat jij van de opmerking van Christel1 vindt maar persoonlijk begrijp niets van haar opstelling ?

Volgens mij zijn wij hier niet aan het "*bekvechten*" 

Volgens mij voeren wij hier over en weer argumenten aan met wederzijds respect voor elkaars mening.

Ik heb het idee dat zij mij persoonlijk niet zo mag.

Graag jou mening over deze opmerking van Christel1

Uiteraard heb ik vanavond het trieste nieuw ook gehoord.
Maar zij doet net of wij geen respect hebben, dit slaat nergens op.

Christel1,

Om mij respect te tonen zal ik geen minuut stilte houden maar morgen de gehele dag stilte houden en pas vrijdag weer op dit forum reageren.

----------


## Flogiston

@christel1, even ter toelichting. Ik zat gisteren op een plek waar de toegang tot nieuwssites geblokkeerd was. Dat was nog de oude Internetomgeving, gemaakt in een tijd waarin men ervan uitging dat werknemers de hele tijd op het Internet zouden gaan surfen.

Ik had daardoor geen toegang tot nieuwssites en krantensites. Wel tot dit forum, want ze hebben alleen de bekende nieuwssites geblokkeerd.

Daardoor wist ik nog niets van het grote busongeluk.

Aan de andere kant: ik denk niet dat het zinvol zou zijn, dit hele forum een dag stil te leggen vanwege het ongeluk.

Ik vind trouwens dat wij niet meer aan het bekvechten zijn. Die tijd hebben we gelukkig achter ons gelaten. Ik zie dit als een respectvolle discussie waarin ieder zijn standpunt kan geven.

Wat ik me wel kan voorstellen, is dat veel mensen bijvoorbeeld alleen 's avonds op dit forum kijken. Die zien dan ineens een gigantische draad staan. Dat is dan veel te veel informatie om in één keer te verwerken.

Zo kan de indruk ontstaan dat afra1213 en ik hier fijn bezig zijn, maar dat anderen niet de kans hebben om ook een bijdrage te leveren. Daarmee sluiten we anderen buiten, en dat is niet de bedoeling.

Misschien is het een idee om niet zo snel meer op elkaar te reageren. Dus wel reageren, want dat moet mogen en is nuttig, maar telkens een halve dag pauze nemen. Wat denken jullie, zou dat helpen?

----------


## christel1

*@christel1, even ter toelichting. Ik zat gisteren op een plek waar de toegang tot nieuwssites geblokkeerd was. Dat was nog de oude Internetomgeving, gemaakt in een tijd waarin men ervan uitging dat werknemers de hele tijd op het Internet zouden gaan surfen.*
*Ik had daardoor geen toegang tot nieuwssites en krantensites. Wel tot dit forum, want ze hebben alleen de bekende nieuwssites geblokkeerd.*

Blijkbaar interessante "werkomgeving" die je hebt dan..... 
En wordt er dan ook niet tussen collega's gesproken over zo een dingen ? Of luisteren jullie nooit naar de radio op het werk ? 
Op mijn vroeger werk waren "alle" internetsites gesloten enkel de informatici hadden toegang tot internet omdat ze het nodig hadden om hun job te kunnen doen.... En ook de directie voor als er een ongeval gebeurde op het belgische spoorwegnet om de media te kunnen inlichten, geen facebook, msn, geen kranten, geen gezondheidsforums waar op op konden onder de middag of overdag..... 
En de ene heeft nog niet goed gereageerd en het antwoord staat er een half uur later al op, dus voor mij, alle 2 voor ons belgen C4 want op zo'n momenten zijn jullie niet productief voor het bedrijf maar zijn jullie enkel en alleen maar met persoonlijke zaken bezig. 
Blijkbaar hebben jullie dan toch veel vrije tijd op het werk en niets te doen want alles uitzoeken en googelen en antwoorden dat is een fulltime job
En mijn zoon zat ook op zijn werk maar had 's morgens het nieuws al gehoord op de radio en de kinderen werden hier in B in de scholen op de hoogte gebracht van het verschrikkelijk drama dat zich afgespeeld had.... 
En dit heeft niets te maken met "graag mogen" Afra maar gewoon met het feit dat jullie zo in iets "opgaan" dat de rest van de wereld lijkt stil te staan....

----------


## Flogiston

Radio hebben we inderdaad niet op de plek waar ik gisteren zat. Nu zit ik weer op mijn normale plek, en hier hebben mensen radio aan en kunnen we alle nieuwssites zien.

En inderdaad, ik doe dingen tussendoor die niet werkgerelateerd zijn, maar daar zet ik tegenover dat ik veel meer dan acht uur per dag op mijn werk ben. Mijn productiviteit per uur wordt dus lager, mijn productiviteit per dag blijft gelijk.

En ja, ik kan me voorstellen dat het overkomt alsof wij er helemaal in opgaan. Juist doordat er heel snel een nieuwe reactie verschijnt. Vandaar mijn voorstel dat wij een halve dag wachten alvorens te reageren. Dan wordt het tempo een stuk rustiger, worden andere mensen niet overdonderd, en krijgt _iedereen_ de kans mee te praten.

Ik denk dat dat een verbetering zou zijn - wat denk jij?

----------


## afra1213

FLogiston,

Ik voel er weinig voor dat wij ons moeten gaan verontschuldigen naar Christel1
omdat zij schrijft dat wij aan het "bekvechten" zijn terwijl wij gisteren alleen over en weer
argumenten en verwijzingen geplaatst hebben over vaccinaties.

Wij weten beide wel wanneer wij niet respectvol met elkaar omgaan, maar hier is geen enkel sprake van.

Als Christal1 zo gevoelig is dat zij het ons kwalijk neemt dat wij op een forum,
ten tijde van het ongeluk veel informatie over en weer plaatsen kan zij beter in haar functie als moderator op het forum een mededeling plaatsen en aan alle leden vragen om 1 dag niets op het forum te plaatsen uit respect voor de overleden belgen en nederlanders
Deze vraagstelling begrijp iedereen, maar je moet je niet afreageren op ons.

Ik blijf erbij en ben het met je eens dat ondanks dat wij meestal een andere mening hebben, blijken wij wel respectvol om te gaan met elkaar zijn mening.

Ik ben het geheel met jou eens en voor mij hoef voor mij geen verantwoording af te leggen 
of excuus te maken en te verklaren of wij wel of niet op de hoogte waren van het bus ongeluk, dit slaat kant nog wal.

Ik wil voorstellen dat wij deze echt zinloze discussie nu afsluiten. 

Als zij aan uit zal leggen dat zij persoonlijk getroffen door dit drama heb ik er alle begrip voor en dan mijn excuus hiervoor en dan begrijp ik haar reactie.

----------


## Flogiston

Mijn laatste stukje over dit onderwerp.

Christel heeft elders aangegeven dat ze flink heeft moeten huilen toen ze het nieuws over het ongeluk hoorde. Als ik dat lees, weet ik dat het haar heeft aangegrepen.

Op dat moment doet het er niet meer toe hoe dat komt. Persoonlijke herinneringen, of een groot inlevingsvermogen, of gewoon heel snel emotioneel - wat doet het er toe?

Ik kan me voorstellen dat als zij op dat moment deze discussie tegenkomt, het haar net even teveel wordt. Dat vind ik heel begrijpelijk.

Laat ons dus begripvol zijn.

En laat ons rekening houden, niet alleen met Christel nu, maar ook met een signaal dat ons al eerder is gegeven: niet continu heel snel op elkaar reageren, maar rustig aan doen, en waar mogelijk anderen bij het gesprek betrekken. Langzamer is gezelliger, ook in dit geval.

Juist om niet continu heel snel op elkaar te reageren, zal dit vandaag mijn laatste bijdrage in deze draad zijn.

----------


## afra1213

FLogiston,

Mijn compliment, Ik kan het niet beter verwoorden.

----------


## sietske763

> FLogiston,
> 
> Ik voel er weinig voor dat wij ons moeten gaan verontschuldigen naar Christel1
> omdat zij schrijft dat wij aan het "bekvechten" zijn terwijl wij gisteren alleen over en weer
> argumenten en verwijzingen geplaatst hebben over vaccinaties.
> 
> Wij weten beide wel wanneer wij niet respectvol met elkaar omgaan, maar hier is geen enkel sprake van.
> 
> Als Christal1 zo gevoelig is dat zij het ons kwalijk neemt dat wij op een forum,
> ...


@ AFRA, dit is stoken tegen Christel.....besef je eigenlijk wel hoe je bezig bent..........
het was hier zo,n fijn, gezellig, meelevend forum, vol bruikbare tips en/of antwoorden waar iemand mee geholpen kan worden.
jij zet alleen maar stellingen neer met als gevolg, grote discussies, ik denk dat er best wel eens een onderwerp is waarover je met elkaar kunt dicussieren, maar jij doet niets anders.
als dat jouw hobby is..kan je dan niet beter een eigen forum oprichten..
ik weet zeer zeker dat ik niet de enige ben die zo denkt....sorry, maar jouw komst hier heeft het niet gezelliger gemmaakt, soms komen er nieuwe leden met meerwaarde, sorry maar dat vind ik bij jou dus echt niet.......
geen medeleven naar anderen etc etc
veel succes met de lever, alvleesklier (pancreas)en je boter!
mvrg

----------


## sietske763

> Beste Flogiston,
> 
> Ik weet niet wat jij van de opmerking van Christel1 vindt maar persoonlijk begrijp niets van haar opstelling ?
> 
> Volgens mij zijn wij hier niet aan het "*bekvechten*" 
> 
> Volgens mij voeren wij hier over en weer argumenten aan met wederzijds respect voor elkaars mening.
> 
> Ik heb het idee dat zij mij persoonlijk niet zo mag.
> ...


weer zo,n stookerige post waarin je flogiston erbij betrekt....anders val je m alleen maar af...
heb even info ingewonnen+
het FOK forum is ideaal voor jouw interesse!

----------


## christel1

Afra als je dan toch weigerachtig staat tov van vaccinaties, sta je dan ook weigerachtig tegenover een echo tijdens de zwangerschap van een vrouw ? 
Want in de jaren 70 toen ze begonnen zijn met een echo te nemen tijdens de 3 kwartalen van een zwangerschap wisten ze ook niet welke gevolgen dit ging hebben voor de ongeboren vrucht. 

En dan ook zijn er veel negatieve reacties gekomen terwijl het nu een volkomen normaal onderzoek geworden is en het leven van vele kinderen al heeft gered maar ook soms afgebroken heeft omdat het kindje bij de geboorte heel veel afwijkingen zou hebben en de ouders daarom beslist hebben om de vrucht te laten afdrijven, abortus zou ik het op dat moment niet durven noemen.

In sommige landen wordt dit ook "misbruikt" bv in China waar vrouwen een abortus vragen wanneer ze zwanger zijn van een perfect gezond meisje.... een dochter waar veel mensen in sommige landen heel veel zouden voor geven en waar ze heel gelukkig zouden mee zijn. 

Hoe ongezond vaccinaties ook mogen genoemd worden volgens sommige bronnen, het is wel door deze vaccinaties dat er heel veel ellende en ziektes uitgeroeid zijn in onze westerse wereld maar die nu beginnen terug te komen door mensen die "weigeren" van hun kinderen te laten inenten tegen deze ziektes en elk sterfgeval is er dan 1 te veel. 

1 tetanusinjectie kan in Afrika het leven redden van een kind, hier komt dit bijna niet meer voor, een tetanusinjectie kost aan de maatschappij iets van rond de 2 euro, dat is de prijs van een mensenleven waard in de zuiderse landen. Ik wou dat er een vaccin uitgevonden werd tegen borstkanker, MS, eierstokkanker ed dat zou het leven van vele vrouwen kunnen redden en ook al is er 5 % kans dat ik er ziek zou van worden, ik zou er geen bal om geven maar het toch doen. Ik heb gezien wat een ellende het aanricht, bijna een jaar geleden is mijn tweelingzus gestorven aan de gevolgen van borstkanker en 13 jaar heeft mijn neef al MS en echt zoiets wil je niet meemaken. Van een boom van een vent is hij nu aan het aftakelen, een jongen van 17, heel intelligent is hij nu rolstoelgekluisterd, hij is jarig vandaag maar een echt feest kan je het voor hem niet noemen. 
Als er geen RX toestellen moesten bestaan waarmee we breuken kunnen vaststellen en andere zaken zou ons leven er helemaal anders uitzien, hetzelfde met vaccinaties, dan zouden koeienpokken nog bestaan met verminkingen ten gevolge.... dit zijn zaken die in de onderontwikkelde landen wel nog bestaan, erg genoeg en ook blij dat er een vaccin voor lepra is gevonden ook al zijn er nog landen waar het voorkomt. 

Een groottante van mij heeft polio gehad toen ze klein was, heb ze altijd gekend met een klein beentje dat verlamd was en een arm die ze niet kon gebruiken en ja de mensen gingen dan bidden in de kerk en nu zie je deze zaken niet meer in de westerse wereld, moeten we daar kwaad om zijn, ik dacht het niet. 
En een neef van mij kan door bof geen kinderen krijgen.... blij dat mijn zoon wel ingeënt is tegen deze ziekte hoor, geloof me maar.... 
Niet alles is met kruiden op te lossen en ook niet door een kaarsje te branden, hoe graag ik het ook zou willen...

----------


## afra1213

Gisteren hebben Sietske en Christel duidelijk aangegeven het niet op prijs te stellen dat ik en Flogiston over en weer stellingen plaatsen en hierover dicuseren en artikelen toevoegen, ondanks dat ik mijn onderwerpen geplaatst had op het onderwerp 
" Stellingen "

De laatste maanden heb ik het zelf ervaren als constructief met respect voor elkaars mening. Het is jammer dat Sietske en Christel dit anders ervaren hebben.

Derhalve heb ik vandaag besloten om de stoppen met het plaatsen van nieuwe informatie en niet meer te reageren.

Ik wens ieder succes in de toekomst met dit forum

----------


## Dokterskind

Ik heb mij misschien pas aangemeld, maar ... is het voeren van discussies en praten over onderwerpen niet precies wat je op een forum doet?
Er wordt van 2 kanten , zo zie ik het tenminste, informatieve informatie gegeven in de vorm van een persoonlijke mening.
Gisteren wilde ik hier niet op reageren, maar nu wil ik er ook wat over kwijt.

Dat dat ongeluk gebeurd is, is zeker niets waar je zomaar overheen kan en iedereen zou er even stil bij moeten staan en er een teken van respect kan worden getoont.
Echter, waarom is een discussie niet meer mogelijk? Afra en Flogiston doen beiden hun zegje over de thread waar voor mij geen enkel greintje aggressiviteit of ook maar iets inzit dat "bekvechten" aanduidt.

En Sietske, lees het bericht van Flogiston nog een keertje fatsoenlijk door. Waar precies is hij bezig met stoken? 
Dat hij geen excuses wil aanbieden betekent dat hij vind dat hij/zij en Afra onterecht beschuldigd zijn van "bekvechten" en moeten ophouden met de discussie vanwege het ongeluk. Naar mijn mening, terecht. Er wordt gezegd begrip te hebben als ze persoonlijk getroffen is en er wordt gevraagd een probleem af te sluiten, waar eigenlijk helemaal geen probleem was. Dus .. WAAR lag precies het stokende gedeelte?

Hoe dan ook, wens ik iedereen een mooie werkdag en een fijn weekend.

----------


## sietske763

@dokterskind,
heb alles nog eens fatsoenlijk, zoals je zegt, doorgelezen,
maar volgens mij moet jij dat ook doen,
ik zeg nl helemaal niets over flo, maar over afra,
jouw vraag staat hierboven 2x.....ik heb met citaat beantwoord....
er wordt gepost tegen christel....door afra, 2x zie boven.
en trouwens; de hele voorgeschiedenis hier ken je niet, omdat je net lid bent.
heel veel mensen denken het....en ik zeg het.
hoe dan ook; jij ook een fijn weekend.

----------


## zazu500

Hierbij een stukje gevonden over de bijwerking van griepvaccinatie.

Slaapziekte bij 50.000 duitsers

http://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/gri...-000-duitsers/

----------


## Flogiston

Aha, diezelfde site die nog steeds beweert dat vaccinaties autisme zouden veroorzaken. Dit ondanks het keiharde _bewijs_ dat deze bewering is gebaseerd op aangetoonde fraude.

Het is maar net welk soort sites je betrouwbaar acht...

----------


## sietske763

> Hierbij een stukje gevonden over de bijwerking van griepvaccinatie.
> 
> Slaapziekte bij 50.000 duitsers
> 
> http://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/gri...-000-duitsers/


hallo,
sorry hoor, maar heb even een vraag,
ben jij geen 2e Afra....?
het lijkt er verdacht veel op....
dus begint al dat gedoe nu weer??????????????????

----------


## Flogiston

Zoals ik bij een andere bijdrage van "zazu500" al heb aangegeven:

Nee, dit is geen tweede afra. Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel...

----------


## zazu500

siekste763

ik ben ben net nieuw op dit forum, en heb naar aanleiding van je opmerkingen alle topics doorgelezen. Ik vindt het zeker geen vriendelijke opmerking om deze gelijk te plaatsen voor
iemand die net nieuw op dit forum is.

Uit alle voorgaande gelezen topic blijkt er door enkele mensen een duidelijke voorkeur
te zijn voor alles wat de reguliere geneeskunde zegt. Men sluit volgens mij de ogen door
als iemand iets tegengas geeft of met artikelen komt die jullie niet aanstaat te verzoeken
Het forum maar te verlaten. Leuke sfeer wordt hier gelijk neergezet.

Om je vraag te beantwoorden, ik ga met niemand in discussie als ik een artikel tegenkomt die zinvol is om te melden ben ik voornemens om hier een verwijzing te plaatsen zonder hierover te gaan discusseren. Ik heb wel wat anders te doen dan weles en nietes te spelen.

Ik hoop hiermee je voldoende te hebben geinformeerd.

----------


## sietske763

nou, sorry dan....
meerdere mensen dachten: oh jee.....weer dat eeuwige discussieren,
als je alles gelezen hebt zal je het denk ik wel begrijpen...omdat anders de mensen zich eerst voorstellen en zeggen wat ze gaan doen op dit forum en/of waarom ze lid zijn geworden...
maakt verder niet uit.....dacht alleen, net als boven getypt; oh jee, niet weer.....en daar hebben dus veel mensen echt genoeg van,..........alleen zijn christel en ik degene die het durven zeggen.
het is echt niet leuk al die stellingen daar er meerdere hier bevoegd zijn voor stellingen, wordt het een ingewikkeld forum met alleen maar heen en weer ""praten""
en het is vaak op hoog niveau, zodat er heel veel leden niet kunnen meedoen, en als je dan allemaal ""intelligente"" stellingen plaatst wordt het daardoor vaak een discussie tussen 3 personen, en als je kijkt naar nieuwe berichten.....1 en al stellingen wordt men niet altijd vrolijk van.
ik hoop dat je dat ook een beetje begrijpt....

----------


## Flogiston

Volgens mij (en anderen) is zazu500 wel degelijk dezelfde persoon als afra1213.
dezelfde interesseshetzelfde complottheorieëndezelfde schrijfstijldezelfde taalfouten
Afra, als je die andere topics echt hebt doorgelezen, waarom plaats je dan opnieuw dezelfde berichten die elders al grondig zijn weerlegd? Juist door opnieuw dezelfde ideeën te plaatsen, laat je merken dat je ofwel die andere topics juist _niet_ hebt gelezen, ofwel dat de tegenargumenten totaal niet zijn doorgedrongen.

Maar goed, je schrijft dat je alleen bepaalde "interessante" artikelen wilt plaatsen zonder te discussiëren. Dat vind ik helemaal prachtig! Dan doen we het net als eerder: jij introduceert een nieuw complot, ik laat zien waarom dat idee onzin is.

Voorbeeldje:
Jij plaatst een artikel waarin je beweert dat het gemene en corrupte CDC het geven van borstvoeding zou afraden.Ik plaats een reactie waarin ik verwijs naar de enige echte bronnen, namelijk het oorspronkelijke onderzoek van de echte onderzoekers en de reactie van het CDC zelf daarop. Daarin laat ik zien dat het CDC borstvoeding juist adviseert, maar dat ze daarnaast zoeken naar manieren om derdewereldkinderen nog extra te ondersteunen.Iedereen die wordt aangetrokken door complottheorieën leest jouw topic-titel, klikt dus door, leest jouw versie, en leest vervolgens direct daaronder hoe de vork werkelijk in de steel zit.
Op die manier strijden we samen tegen jouw ideeën.

----------


## sietske763

thanks Flo,
mijn ""angst"""was dus niet voor niets.....
en trouwens.....weet je wel hoeveel mensen hier stellingen neerzetten, goedgekeurd door leontien, dat zijn er zeker 4,
dus we zitten echt niet om stellingen te wachten....

----------


## Flogiston

Aan de ene kant zitten we niet op nog meer stellingen te wachten. En zeker niet op stellingen van zulk bedenkelijk allooi.

Aan de andere kant zou het wel erg leuk zijn om nog een paar van die 1-2-3-tjes (zie mijn vorige bijdrage) te kunnen plaatsen.

----------


## christel1

Aub laat het ons redelijk houden en begin niet direct met reacties en tegenreacties te plaatsen, laat het ons ook begrijpbaar houden voor andere leden want sommige teksten zijn echt moeilijk te begrijpen met linken en nog eens linken en waar je door het bos de bomen niet meer ziet. 
laat ons elkaars mening respecteren en er iets uit leren en niet altijd alles afbreken en als er gepost wordt en mensen vragen om meer uitleg, doe dit dan ook en zet geen vage reacties zoals met dit "kruid" zonder een naam te noemen kan je dit of dat doen. 
Leden willen duidelijke informatie en geen informatie waar ze niks mee kunnen aanvangen. 
Zazu500, als je dan toch al alles doorlezen hebt, ga dan nog eens teruglezen en dan zie je dat wij niet gevraagd hebben dat Afra niet meer zou posten maar dat hij er zelf toe besloten heeft. Dus voor je iets schrijft, kijk het dan nog eens na om misverstanden te voorkomen. 
Misschien kan je ook eens naar "effe voorstellen" gaan en je daar voorstellen aan alle leden zo weten we ook beter wie je bent en wat je interesses zijn. 
En normaal gezien worden "stellingen" meestal geplaatst door de redactie of moderatoren en je bent een paar dagen lid en je hebt al 4 stellingen of zoiets geplaatst en daar stellen de leden zich vragen bij. 
Nog een fijne avond 
Christel1 
Moderator

----------


## kse219

interessante onderwerp, vrij gedetailleerd dank u wel voor het delen.

----------

